# Height to Length Ratios on going Poll....



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope to start an on going poll of Poodles from all over the world. 
The Poodle according to the AKC should be a SQUARE dog & approximate same height at withers & from Breastbone to Rump bone. I found it interesting that my SPoo, which I consider fairly Square for an American breed dog, that in another country he is considered very long backed. SO, I decided to start to measure all the Poodles that come into my grooming shop to see how square my Spoo is compared to other Poodles. Now I groom only Toys & Mini's BUT since they go by the same standard I started to measure. I hope all of you post your measurements & what country you are from. It would be interesting to see how long backed the American Breed Poodle is from other countries.

Leif 22" height x 24" length- Adult
Louisa 11 3/4" height x 14" length- puppy just turned 7 months
Sadie 9" height x 11 1/2" length- Adult
Mae 10 1/4" height x 16" length- Adult
Buddy Boy 12" height x 16"length- Adult


That's all for today...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'll bite because I was wondering about my puppy anyway since she is 6 months old next week:

Height 19.25 inches, length 19.25 inches. That was hard to measure and I had my husband help and we did it three times to be sure - she wiggles - I had to scold her to hold still . 
She is perfectly square! Cool, but she will not be a completely full sized standard of 24 or so inches. She will be 6 months old soon. Most spoos are over 21 inches at 6 months, but I knew her parents were 22 and 23 inches, so that's what I expect. I have a nice dog conformation wise in a slightly smaller package.


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

My mini is 12.5 inches tall, 13.25 inches long.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

3dogs said:


> It would be interesting to see how long backed the American Breed Poodle is from other countries.


The bigger difference is seen in backyard bred poodles versus show bred poodles. I have seen many, many BYB toy and mini poodles with short legs and long backs.

Jager is 14.5 by 14.5.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry is leggy - 26 tall by 24 length. (Granted, he might be more square had he not been neutered at 5 mo.)

Tiger is 24 tall by 23 long - still growing. We are currently exiting the frog leg period LOL.

Millie is 24.5 tall by 23 long

I much prefer leggy poodles to long poodles. 

And, while the breed standard calls for "square", I personally do not take this to mean they must be the exact same height as length, but instead to have an overall balanced appearance. I think that overall body conformation actually plays into that appearance more than being 24x24 or whatever.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Henry is leggy - 26 tall by 24 length. (Granted, he might be more square had he not been neutered at 5 mo.)
> 
> Tiger is 24 tall by 23 long - still growing. We are currently exiting the frog leg period LOL.
> 
> ...


There are many faults much worse than a poodle who isn't exactly square. As poodles aren't usually measured, sometimes a poodle who is slightly offsquare can have it masked by grooming. Quite honestly, I don't know if there are any more pet poodles offsquare then there are show poodles.. but it's sure a heck of a lot more extreme in many of the pet poodles! There is a lot of illusion that can happen when poodles have big hair. 

The breed standard is clear that the IDEAL (I highlighted that because it's easy to forgot that we are striving for the ideal, not that a poodle is ideal.. or it's not a poodle <VBG>) is that a poodle is the same height as length. To quote the Poodle Club of America's Illustrated Standard
Illustrated Breed Standard :

"To ensure the desirable squarely built appearance, the length of the body measured from the breastbone to the point of the rump approximates the height from the highest point of the shoulders to the ground".

Long backed does not mean long bodied or not square. Short backed does not mean short bodied or not square. A poodle with a long back can be square and a poodle with a short back can be square.. because there are other body parts involved. Length of loin and croup comes into play too. These individual attributes each have good/bad points.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

The placement of the front assembly as well as the amount of shoulder layback can influence the height measurements. The measurement themselves are easy, but there is a lot of anatomy that falls within those measurements.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

As well as I can measure the squirmy wormy, Russell is nearly 8 months old,neutered male, 26" tall and 25 3/4" long. To me he seems kinda portly though ... good thing we're not measuring his waist lol (or mine for that matter)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

This is really cool. It seems the Standards tend to be more square. At least on here. I only groom 1 SPoo & I know she is longer backed.
No poodles to day to groom, I think my next is on Tuesday & then I am off to RI for a grooming competition but keep on responding.

There are a couple of annoying websites for "toy" poodles that like the "cobby" body or the short legs which I can't stand & don't know why somebody would breed that structure. On another note I have recently had 3 Mini/Moyen Poodles in my shop & 2 are sisters but all 3 have the short nose almost Pug looking. I couldn't really stand to look at their faces because the muzzle lacked even a decent amount of length. I noticed on another "mini poo" website that they are purposely breeding this "head" as a Teddy Bear head to compete with the "doodle" dogs out there. To me a "Teddy Bear" head is a grooming term NOT an actual short muzzled dog. I think these people tend to PO me much more than "doodle" dogs because they are taking a beautiful breed & changing it so much that it does not resemble that breed at all.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen is 7 months 3 weeks old Male, he is 23.5 x 23.5 and the last time I weighed him he was 50lbs but I notice he feels a little bit heavier, so I will weigh him this weekend. I think this was very interest I just got him for a pet I didn't realized the standard call for a poodle to be square. LOL I'm learning a lot on this form.:aetsch:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have seen Fallen's picture and he is a very nice looking boy. A pet does not have to mean poor conformation.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Back to doing Poodles this week. Today I had Toto at 11 3/4 height & 17 long. I have 2 more later this week that I will take measurements but they are sisters & I think realitivly close in measurements. I will take pictures of their faces though because I find the extreme shortening of the muzzle to be offensive & not Poodle at all. They look a bit like Pug X & the sad thing is that BYB are purposely breeding these short muzzles to fit $$ market.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen is a male 33 weeks old he now measures 24 x 24, grew 1/2 inch both ways. I notice his head is touching the top of his create. LOL


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

We measured Bella and she is 9"x9" - 5 months old and a whopping 3.2 pounds.

Here is a picture of her with our Mini Aussie watching out for her.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper at 16 months is a hair under 25" in both height and length. I wanted BIG spoo, but wouldn't trade him in for anything. We call him our little firecracker. He makes a bee-line for any pits, rotties, dobermans or staffies and can down them, even when they're twice the size! The owners usually come away from it with a different appreciation for poodles


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Well here are some more grooming clients
Oreo 14H X 16L
Angel 11 3/4H X 15 1/2L
Jodi 13 3/4H X 17L
Bandit 11H X 13 1/2L
Daisy 23H X 26L


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I got curious and measured Guinness. He's about 5.5 months old and is 23" x 23".


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs, they all seem so long! LOL jasperspoo, he is a terrific size. Poodles are so agile a lot of dogs can't handle them.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Lichen is 27" x 27" at almost 8 months. We like him at the size he now is, but he will be getting bigger.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Little Man 14"x14" adult (Height x length)
Bella 25"x25" adult
Gracie 21"x21" 5 months
Dante 24"23" 6 months
Pumpkin 24"x20 1/2" !year today (Happy b-day Pumpkin)
Holly 24"x23 adult


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorky said:


> Lichen is 27" x 27" at almost 8 months. We like him at the size he now is, but he will be getting bigger.



That's a big dog!!! Do you think he'll grow in height and length, or more in weight at this point?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev is 14.5"h X 15"L. I think...it might be 14h x 14.5L. Can't remember right at the moment...either way, he's 1/2" longer than he is tall...that much I do remember.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Lichen will grow more in weight rather than height. He is about 74 lbs at the moment and will be approx. 80 to 85 lbs. I only think he will put on an inch more in height. We shall see if I am correct.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Outwest- You are right. That is why I started to measure my clients dogs. I do measure the LENGTH from the Breast Bone to the Pin Bone. I don't know where everyone else is measuring but for some reason everyone else has square dogs BUT I have as of yet NOT come across a square dog in my grooming practice & as everyone can read I do a fair amount in a week. Did 2 today.

PeeWee- 12H X 15L
Sam- 10 1/4H X 13 1/2L


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

wow, 3dogs. Poodles honestly are supposed to be square and well bred ones are, even the minis and toys. Maybe your area of the country doesn't have many show dogs or something. Not all of them are perfectly square. You are measuring in the right place.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

3 more Poodles groomed this week so far.
Tarheel 11 1/2H X 16L
Princess 16 1/2H X 18 1/2L
SAdie 9H X 11L

In all honesty I don't think a "show" poodle I have ever come across except if I went to a show "conformation or in the grooming competition ring there are retired "show" dogs or ones from breeders.

I live in the SE but it is in an area where lots of retirement people are living so I groom dogs from many states.


----------

